# Winner Rotorstock 2009, The RIPS Drag-R



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Big congrats mate!!, having spoken to you about your runs and what we can easily improve on, things look promising for TOTB.

Massive thanks to RK and Mark Biggers for helping ludders with the power steer fitting, I really apreciate it,

Rob


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

well done mate good to see it


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome, big congrats man  Good to see the 9 worked out for you, hearty trap speed there too


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

Well done that man...............very pleased for ya:smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well done Jeff, good solid 9 at last :bowdown1: as Rob said looks good for TOTB


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Well done mate...you must be dead pleased with that !


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Congrats Jeff , was glad to be there yesterday to see this .

Well done :bowdown1::bowdown1::thumbsup:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Excellent result Jeff; a credit to the blood, sweat and tears you've put into your car mate!

Will see you at TOTB


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Is there a video of that run?

Congrats!!!


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Well done Jeff. Finally done the run you where after. Over the moon for you and you won the event too. Top marks 

Steaga back from the body shop yet ?


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Well done mate!


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Result!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

A big well done Jeff, its to to see all the hard work coming together.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

well done!!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks guys, it was a bit too late to write a story last night after getting back and having to re-hydrate myself opcorn: lol.

A few thank-you's are definately due;

Gary Passingham and his team at GTaRt for working through to the small hours on Friday night rebuilding my gearbox.

Mark & Ron for analyzing and fixing the most ridiculous power steering fluid leak you could imagine and getting me back out just in time to win the semi final.

RB Motorsport, Dobson Motorsport (NZ) and OSG (Japan) who between them communicated and made it possible for the gearbox to be repaired in time for the event.

And last but certainly not least my good mate Robbie Ward at RIPS who has suffered the most frustrating year possible since building my car. I can't thank you enough for the moral and technical support given to me through some very trying times.

And now the car; 

Weighed in at 1740kg and ran like a devil:smokin:. 

On my first run I had to take it easy as we had not been able to test the rebuilt gearbox (as it was early hours by the time it was finished and there are houses close by). During the run a major leak of steering fluid occured which obviously went onto the tyres as the car was all over the place at about 2/3 run and I had to back off. That made me the slowest qualifier of the day as I missed the rest of qualifying due to having the car fixed.

Being the slowest I was matched up against Jonny in the semi final, he being the quickest to qualify. So still not knowing if I had a full set of gears or if they would work under real power I had to quickly decide if I should take it easy, loose gracefully and go home early again or just go for it! In the end I went down the middle and went for it but used the clutch on each change instead of flat shifting. I fluffed a gear but still managed to win with a 9.9 and 144mph.

Over the moon with the win I returned to the pit to set up the car for the final. With no pit crew at all I started my checks and refills. I was aksed to return to the start to run the final much quicker than I expected and worked flat out for the next five minutes getting the car ready. Rushed round to the start trying to put my helmet, gloves, belts, etc on. A quick burn out and up to the line. Off we go, 1st, 2nd, 3rd and I suddenly realised amongst all the comotion that I had forgotten to press the Nos button. Press...whoosh...and 9.8 with 145mph gave me the win.

So lesson learned....launch with Nos on and use it all of the time and don't fluff the gears and I reckon I should be under 9.5. Let's hope TOTB proves me right.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Well done Jeff, really pleased for you mate  So sorry I missed out yesterday, I'd even bought my ticket and had a GTROC stand pass etc, but in the end I was at the vets with a sick dog


----------



## RB26 240Z (Dec 29, 2007)

Well done mate will keep a eye out for you at TOTB later this month.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Superb news mate! Like already said makes the hard work seem worth it


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Good time mate :thumbsup:

Oz


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

awesome times jeff!

glad to see youre getting the hang of the car now and its all coming together


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Fair play.


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

I am very happy for you Jeff, finally all the hard work had payed off


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

very impressive.Cant wait to see your car at totb


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Nice run, good mph. How was the 60 foot and 1/8th mile times ?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

tyndago said:


> How was the 60 foot and 1/8th mile times ?


Thats the best bit, they were both TERRIBLE :clap::clap:

Well into the 1.5s and 110mph on the 9.9 and 114mph on the 9.8 at 1/2 track.

On my run in NZ with a better 60ft, but still with misshifts etc I had 117mph at 1/2 track and it looks like the car can easly add 32-33mph from 1/2 track.

On the 9.8 run @ 145 the *average* whp used was 900whp and the weight was confirmed at 1740kg as we'd said when it was here.

With 300kg out, which would get it to similar weight to some of the 32's, even with the pretty poor starts Jeff had, it would be around 9.3 @ 155mph so I'm happy with power :smokin: Just have to show Jeff how to leave real hard, get the flat shifting sorted etc and he'll be fine.

Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Absolutely bang on mate!! Well done

Long time coming and not just touching into the 9's, you done it properly 

I'm starting to get really excited about TOTB, with more to come from your car and some good results from the others... Who knows...?

I wish my car wasnt a shell next to me right now, jeez ive got some late nights ahead!!

Once again, congrats dude

Rob


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

at last!! Well done jef and rob (rips)

sounds like the car will see a low 9 at TOTB.


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

Well done Jeff, a great result considering the few problems that you have had


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

mattysupra said:


> sounds like the car will see a low 9 at TOTB.


I dought that, from what I understand TOTB is not the place to get good 60fts and real good times but at least we'll all be on the same track on the same day.

Rob


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I dought that, from what I understand TOTB is not the place to get good 60fts and real good times but at least we'll all be on the same track on the same day.
> 
> Rob


Have faith rob LOL.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I dought that, from what I understand TOTB is not the place to get good 60fts and real good times but at least we'll all be on the same track on the same day.
> 
> Rob


You will do very well to break into the 9,s at Elvington.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Irish GTR said:


> You will do very well to break into the 9,s at Elvington.


You are right there!!


.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Anyone that can do a 9 or a few 9s at Elvington deserves respect.

Its a hard place to do it at.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Just seen the thread, that's brilliant, back in the 9's on UK soil, and not once but twice, and getting past Johnny too who is damn good on the light as well usually Fantastic, they'll be insisting you re-fit that parachute now but I'm sure you won't mind. Congrats!


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Any video footage of the runs??


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Irish GTR said:


> Any video footage of the runs??


Not personally but someone who videod both runs promised to put them up on Youtube soon.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Picture of the launch*


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

blue34 said:


> that's brilliant, back in the 9's on UK soil, and not once but twice


Cheers, the engine is exactly the same as it was when it left here too, just in case anyone was wondering if anything had been changed.

Rob


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Ludders said:


>


Oh yeah baby! Good one! 
Congrats on the 9 mate 

Im hoping to come over to uk for TOTB this year. Would be cool to see the car live. 

Asim


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Congrats on the runs Jeff,been a long time coming but I'm sure it's sweet non the less.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Absolutely Brilliant Jeff:bowdown1::bowdown1:

You deserve it mate after all the shite you have had to put up with:smokin:

If a couple more cars in the TOTB team do that we are in with a good shout.

Well done and see you soon.

Mick.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I dought that, from what I understand TOTB is not the place to get good 60fts and real good times but at least we'll all be on the same track on the same day.
> 
> Rob


when your over you should jump in it (if allowed), and see what you can do on uk turf


----------



## chrisT70 (Jan 21, 2009)

well done Jeff great result after all your hard work.


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Well done mate, was a bloody good wkend. Well happy for u. I'll get those vids posted up for u asap mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Just got back late this morning after the 400 mile charity bike ride to see this & a huge well done Jeff :smokin:

After all of the misfortune you had with the accident etc it must feel bloody wonderful & a testament to your commitment & dedication - richly deserved mate & very very well deserved


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Top job Jeff. Only sorry I couldn't be there to see it for myself, so you'll just have to do it all over again!

DaveG


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

awesome result! well done ludders!
it was always going to happen! 
i'll be @TOTB this year again and hopefully see a 9 there to! 
well done! :clap:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Well done Jeff :thumbsup: Also looking forward to seeing you run at TOTB


----------



## max power rb (Dec 27, 2007)

i concur, excellent results. keep it up!!!


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Well done Jeff.
That's the way to launch 1740 KG's.


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

great result mate, pleased for you.....

more to come as well maybe!!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your support. 

I am just dying to see those videos ShaggyR32GTR. No rush...:chuckle: Have you done it yet??


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Well done Jeff....that launch pic looks awesome !


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yeah Shaggy, have you done the vids yet???????

how about now??????

or now?????

now????


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*The semi final against Jonny.*

Found one at last. Now I can go to bed!


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

WOW! Sweet run mate! :thumbsup:

Is you or the other car running the rev limiter at halftrack? 

Asim


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

nice times, good race !


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Great run Jeff, the old tank is starting to wake up now!!!! :bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Just to discuss. This round the minimum weight restrictions were being strictly observed and Johnny would almost certainly have been carrying balast, for the car itself and maybe also 70kg extra (additional balast imposed) for having the sequential box. This is perhaps explaining the time as he is a second off his normal pace. It'll be interesting to see if Johnny can get back into the 9s at the minimum of 1450kg + 70Kg

Even so Jeff would have still been giving away about 250 plus kg not counting driver weight (apologies Jeff but applies to me too!) Obviously the power of the car can overcome this disadvantage and this to me now makes the series a whole lot more exciting. Jeff has proved you don't have to run a stripped out shell in what is after all a Street class in order to be competitive.

Once again well done Jeff and RIPS


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Great run Jeff, the old tank is starting to wake up now!!!! :bowdown1::bowdown1:


thats so true rips but why only 144mph

only asking as your normally the first guy to ask why the Uk cars speeds are so slow ?


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

"thats so true rips but why only 144mph

only asking as your normally the first guy to ask why the Uk cars speeds are so slow ?"

only 144 mph eh jeff.lol


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Tommy F said:


> thats so true rips but why only 144mph
> 
> only asking as your normally the first guy to ask why the Uk cars speeds are so slow ?


Some UK skylines mph's are sometimes a bit slow when you correctly take 60fts and weight into account which usually only means one thing.

Jeff had a very slow 60ft and was off throttling and using the clutch every gear, he also ran 9.8 @ 145mph doing the same thing and even that, still requires an *average* of 900whp.

145mph on a very average run with 1740kg is actually very good going as I thought you of all people would have realised? 

150mph or even a bit more, in the average weight 32, needs *less* power than Jeff has shown already in "the tank" :thumbsup:

When you consider a RIPS RB30 with the same spec as Ludders (except for the turbo) has run 177.4 mph on the 1/4 with more weight and slower 60fts than some of the UK pro skylines, I would have thought you'd be starting to come round by now mate:chuckle: 

There's clearly nothing wrong with your UK air or tracks either, its all good mate, Jeffs finally having some fun after the crash and I'm very happy for him.

Rob


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Nice one Jeff,

Saw you coming back past the EDC arena a few times and wondered how you were getting on, alas I had too much to do to get a chance to come over and have a nosey.

Well done,

J.


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello i will get those vids up asap i just seem to of miss placed the cable i need to connect to lap top, grrrrr


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

So pleased for you Jeff. Very solid and convincing fast car! Congrats dude!


Henk


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Only* 144 mph with 1740kg.......what are you drinking??:chairshot


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Asim R32GTR said:


> WOW! Sweet run mate! :thumbsup:
> 
> Is you or the other car running the rev limiter at halftrack?
> 
> Asim


I did fluff a gear on that run so its probably me. Can't quite make out what the commentator says? Anyone??


.


----------



## chrisT70 (Jan 21, 2009)

depending upon a (good) weather forecast for totb, trevor will be gluing and prepping the entire track apparently working with Lee Childs (ex avon park).


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Ludders said:


> Can't quite make out what the commentator says? Anyone??
> 
> 
> .


i cant quite hear him over the sound of how awesome your car sounds :bowdown1:

kev


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

Asim R32GTR said:


> WOW! Sweet run mate! :thumbsup:
> 
> Is you or the other car running the rev limiter at halftrack?
> 
> Asim


your answer to question is gear nob came of in johnnys hand so hit the limiter,couldnt select gear but went in after 3rd attempt but well done ludders we will be back with loads more competion just like it should be


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

blue34 said:


> Just to discuss. This round the minimum weight restrictions were being strictly observed and Johnny would almost certainly have been carrying balast, for the car itself and maybe also 70kg extra (additional balast imposed) for having the sequential box. This is perhaps explaining the time as he is a second off his normal pace. It'll be interesting to see if Johnny can get back into the 9s at the minimum of 1450kg + 70Kg
> 
> Even so Jeff would have still been giving away about 250 plus kg not counting driver weight (apologies Jeff but applies to me too!) Obviously the power of the car can overcome this disadvantage and this to me now makes the series a whole lot more exciting. Jeff has proved you don't have to run a stripped out shell in what is after all a Street class in order to be competitive.
> 
> Once again well done Jeff and RIPS


hi blue 34 johnny was running with balast the car weighed over 1521kg but was not the reason he was running 10,s we had a few problems as everyone could see with gears and clutch issues its not a excuse but people could see he had problems.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Some UK skylines mph's are sometimes a bit slow when you correctly take 60fts and weight into account which usually only means one thing.
> 
> Rob



Lol!! Is this admmision that the 60fts effect terminals  

Someone missed a gear in the video from the sound, you could see that jeffs car was in another league from the start though.. it doesnt hang around, thats for sure!!!

There needs to be some more cars in factory mod lol

Rob


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

> Some UK skylines mph's are sometimes a bit slow when you correctly take 60fts and weight into account which usually only means one thing.


I think Rob/RIPS means that despite a fast 60fts the terminal speed of some UK skylines are slow , which means that they are lacking power?

A slow 60fts means less time left for acceleration in highest gear, resulting in a lower terminal speed. Assuming there is enough power and correct gear ratio. Correct me if I am wrong.


Henk


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Henk,

Your about a year too late mate  I think everyone know s what Rob was saying lol

Do a search on 60fts 

Rob

p.s. just to add you are wrong faster 60fts mean lower terminals


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Why would a faster 60fts results into a lower terminal?
Trying to get the logic in this.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Do a search mate, wrong thread to do it all again..

Rob


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Rob, got the right topic now.

Back on topic then...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Just to be clear, I wasn't actually refering to the "slower 60ft resulting in higher mph" therory (although I must admit, recently, against what logic would suggest to me anyway, I too have had some of my highest mph's on the slower 60fts but they also have been coupled with some of my best ETs at the same time so god knows!!!)


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I think the problem is that alot of people see a time and mph only and don't give any thought to the weight.

To put Jeffs 145mph into perspective (which was still a far from "on form" run (sorry Jeff)) if you take the average whp he has to have had to do that and put it into a light pro skyline its still a 8.4 @ 162mph, then get a proper start and a smooth run and you can work out what would happen to the ET and mph from there.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Video of the final*

You might just notice the car is a bit slower at first. I forgot to push the Nos button in all the excitement until I got into third gear!! But then............


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

with the amount of **** ups you made with no NOS and gears etc, this car must be able to see a low 9! Surely. 

Still well done, massive improvement on shaky a few weeks ago jeff! LOL. 

See you at TOTB!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

mattysupra said:


> with the amount of **** ups you made with no NOS and gears etc, this car must be able to see a low 9! Surely.


Yeah, then imagine if we got that motor into a car thats 500kg lighter


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Imagine if we got 500kg out of it as well


No chance!!!!!!:flame::flame:

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Ludders said:


> You might just notice the car is a bit slower at first. I forgot to push the Nos button in all the excitement until I got into third gear!! But then............


Awesome  I couldn't really tell, the car looked like it pulled really hard the whole way and it was a little difficult to gauge speed as the other car was quick until he backed out for some reason around half track - it looks like its got some balls though!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lith said:


> I couldn't really tell, the car looked like it pulled really hard the whole way and it was a little difficult to gauge speed as the other car was quick until he backed out for some reason around half track - it looks like its got some balls though!


The time slip shows it was very slow to 1/2 track, Jeff'll do fine with some more practise. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Well done Jeff!! :clap::clap: 

On the last vid (00:41) you can see clearly where you pressed the nitrous. She flies!!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Hugo said:


> On the last vid (00:41) you can see clearly where you pressed the nitrous. She flies!!


How are you able to tell? The other car backing off at that exact point in the video makes it really hard for me to gauge acceleration as its always going to make it look like the other car took off.



RIPS said:


> The time slip shows it was very slow to 1/2 track, Jeff'll do fine with some more practise.


Thats the kind of thing I want to hear  Thats awesome, when it all comes together in one run she's going to boogy alright. Fair to say the trap speed should go up a bit more too if it gets a solid squirt in the lower gears?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lith said:


> Fair to say the trap speed should go up a bit more too if it gets a solid squirt in the lower gears?


Yeah, it was about 5mph slower at 1/2 track than it should have been (only 114) and its been able to easily add over 30mph from 1/2 track so looks promising for cracking 150 on a good run. (JBs R33 and my 240z only add around 32-35mph from 1/2 track btw)

Getting away real hard is the key to a good ET and thats been the problem to date.

Rob


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

Awesome result Ludders!
Congrats!!!

This is a realy good example of slow vs fast 60foot (same car (200sx = not my car thou) at same event):


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Gee, when I saw the RTs I thought Mick might have been driving there for a while, but then I realised they were way too quick for him :flame::flame:

I'll grab my coat.........opcorn:opcorn:

But seriously, it does show that quicker 60fts do usually result in lower ETs and it is still possible to run good mph with a slow 60ft, very interesting indeed.

Seeing as RTs and ETs win races (not mph, although it is a very good indication of power) obviously the driver and the 60ft are still high on the list of where one should concentrate their efforts.

Rob


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

The timeslip is from what i would call a testing day as it was the first time on the strip for the guy also with a new built engine/car.

Not all are in it for the competition it self Rob.
There are alot of event's (atleast here in sweden) were you get a chance to try your car on the strip and you'll get a timeslip.
I would like to run a 9 with my car and i would care less about the race/competition at that day to try to get it done!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Oh for sure, I just took the opertunity to give Mick a friendly wind up before I head over to meet everyone, nothing intended towards yourself or the owner the car I assure you.:thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Oh for sure, I just took the opertunity to give Mick a friendly wind up before I head over to meet everyone, nothing intended towards yourself or the owner the car I assure you.:thumbsup:


Fatty


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Damn the UK and it being on the other side of the world.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Lith said:


> Damn the UK and it being on the other side of the world.


No. You are on the other side of the world. We are on the correct side of the world......... 

DaveG
With broken engine :bawling:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Fatty


PMSL!!! :bowdown1: Be good to catch up mate and finally get to see your famous strawberry blonde mug in person!!!


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

We'll all be fatties after weds nite, be good to put a face to a belly 

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

You'll be doing well to out eat me mate, Oh and no wimping out on the saki!!!


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm gettin a taxi mate, gotta show the kiwis how to drink 

R.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Ludders said:


> You might just notice the car is a bit slower at first. I forgot to push the Nos button in all the excitement until I got into third gear!! But then............


sorry to interupt your online dating thread, but how much nos are you running? and like the sequential box, do you have to run ballast to compensate?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Re the HKS rules, I can answer that. No ballast penalty required for a sequential in Jeff's case as, as like mine his car is already nearly 300kg over the minimum weight so in effect your carrying the weight already. You would only be required to add ballast if it was at the minimum weight when you fitted the sequential.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

blue34 said:


> Re the HKS rules, I can answer that. No ballast penalty required for a sequential in Jeff's case as, as like mine his car is already nearly 300kg over the minimum weight so in effect your carrying the weight already. You would only be required to add ballast if it was at the minimum weight when you fitted the sequential.


ahh i see, thanks. makes sense


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

minifreak said:


> how much nos are you running?


Single fogger 100hp so it doesn't actually effect ETs very much (when you already have around 900hp) if used from 4th onwards, the real gains are to be made right off the line.

Rob


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Single fogger 100hp so it doesn't actually effect ETs very much (when you already have around 900hp) if used from 4th onwards, the real gains are to be made right off the line.
> 
> Rob


single fogger? i thought i see a single fogger before the throttle, and then a much bigger system on the inlet? or is that one unused?

Greg


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

minifreak said:


> single fogger? i thought i see a single fogger before the throttle, and then a much bigger system on the inlet? or is that one unused?
> 
> Greg


The 6 port kit has never been used, even on the 240z before the 7.8s we pulled it all off as it was un-neccessary.

Rob


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

ah fair enough.

did seem overkill for a car that dont use much nos lol reckon you should hook it up and see what damage it will do with that on :thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

We know what damage it'll do and thats why we can't use it, the OS88 can't take the pretty mild tune with the single fogger it has now let alone chucking another 200lbft at it with the 6 port which is a real shame.:bawling::bawling:

Rob


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

sounds like jeff needs a holinger  anyway, what you doing on the forum when theres so many places to adventure.


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> the OS88 can't take the pretty mild tune with the single fogger it has now let alone chucking another 200lbft at it with the 6 port which is a real shame.:bawling::bawling:
> 
> Rob


What a load of pi$h lol


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Tommy F said:


> What a load of pi$h lol


You might not think that if you saw the input shaft that has just come out of it.

Boxes are always the weak link and its real hard to get something that you can really lean on reliably, the weight of Jeffs car probably doesn't help either.

Anyway, we'll just have to see how it goes.


----------

